# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Rseau >  Serveur VB.Net (rponse d'un socket).

## XpFive

Bonsoir tout le monde ! 

Je suis actuellement en train de dvelopp un jeu mais avant tout j'ai un problme de socket.

Le jeu dispose d'un serveur en VB.NET ainsi que le client en AS2.
Mon code VB marche niquel (il reois bien les sockets envoyer par le client) mais le problme vient lors de l'envoie d'une rponse. En AS2 pour activer la fonction qui permet de rceptionner la rponse il faut envoyer un "byte null", c'est ce qui est crit dans la doc.



> ```
> onData = function(src:String) {}
> ```
> 
> Invoked when a message has been downloaded from the server, terminated by a zero (0) byte.


Seulement voil, comment faire ceci ?
J'ai essayer avec plusieurs mthodes...



```

```

...mais cela ne marche pas.

Merci d'avance pour vos rponses !  ::D: 

*Cordialement.*

----------


## rv26t

Bonjour,

Tu peux peut-tre essayer de construire la chane de caractre qui reprsente "null" en AS2.
par exemple en c c'est "\0". Pour AS2 je ne connais pas sa reprsentation.

Sinon essaye avec "vbNullChar".

A+, Herv.

----------

